# Aquarium Backgrounds



## donalo (17 Mar 2009)

Hi All,

I am looking for some good links for a half decent looking background?

I know there are structured backgrounds out there but was thinking more of a half decent looking film background. 

Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## bRAM's Bettas (17 Mar 2009)

Have a look at ebay, plenty of choice - 
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/_W0QQ_nkwZ ... R40QQ_mdoZ

or aqua essentials are eye catching - 
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... th=133_259


----------



## donalo (17 Mar 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Mar 2009)

I make custom coloured backgrounds, what is it that your after?


----------



## donalo (17 Mar 2009)

Hi,

I'm after one from this journal link below:

http://www.180liter.blogspot.com/

It's about three quarter's of the way down the page. Journal quotes it as a blue/grey stone bank. 

Do you know of this one or can you create a similar one?

Cheers


----------



## JamesM (17 Mar 2009)

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... rounds.asp


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Mar 2009)

donalo said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm after one from this journal link below:
> 
> ...


I've seen those in LFS's, they are really inexpensive. It's just a roll of continuous image, it might be worth ringing a few LFS's and see if they stock it. I could recreate one no probs but it wouldn't really be cost effective.


----------



## samc (17 Mar 2009)

i didnt know you do backgrounds dan. how much are they?


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Mar 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> i didnt know you do backgrounds dan. how much are they?


Hi mate,it really depends on what you want. I can do solid colours, gradients or pictures printed to self adhesive.


----------

